# Photos, Books and Birds



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Here we can post photos of birds we see while bird-watching, and about good bird books.  I will post a list of birds I've seen, and a bird suet recipe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think that is a wonderful idea.

I've got a few hanging out on my backyard feeder, I don't know if I can get any closeup pictures, though.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, we can post about different bird feeders here also, and which feeders work best with which birds.  

P.S. I hope to post the suet recipe later.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I got this picture earlier:










The woodpecker is a "red-bellied woodpecker" with mourning doves. I'm planning on posting a photo of a bird house I built a while back soon.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I built this myself, (with a little help from my Dad  ) and I hope to build and sell bird houses someday.  On this one I even put two rooms in the roof for the birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo of the Wood Pecker and the Mourning Doves! That's a pretty nifty bird house you made!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, you did a terrific job and that feeder.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, here is a list of birds that come to eat the cracked corn that I give them:

Red-bellied wood pecker
Blue Jay
American Tree Sparrow 
Northern Cardinal
Mourning Dove 
Red-Breasted Nuthatch
Dark-eyed Junco
Tufted Titmouse 

What types of birds do you see?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

A few of our backyard (winter) friends...























Just a few of the resident flock of 35


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures, wolfwood! Thank you for sharing them with us, and please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey wolfwood, nice pics! But is that last one a photo or a drawing? I can't tell...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

ThePigeonKid said:


> Hey wolfwood, nice pics! But is that last one a photo or a drawing? I can't tell...


Oh, that's very much a photo (thanks for the compliment) He glided right across the field - about 50' in front of me, snowy backdrop behind him with the sun glowing off his back. All I needed to do was click away (and keep him in the viewfinder)....but - then - that's what I do!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought that might of been a photo.  I just got these photos today:


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice!! 2 males!! Are the females around, too? Have you had them there in prior years or is this a first appearance? Either way, you should have them for years to come as they find their home and keep it!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, the females were on the ground during that picture.  And yes they have been around for a couple of years.


----------



## Z_E_M (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been taking pictures for the last few days also, in the same place that ThePigeonKid has been. Here are two of my pics, the rest are in my albums:


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been trying to get a photo of a bird (I believe it to be a Tufted Titmouse) while it was eating food off the ground when it got up and flew away. I managed to get a pic though, here it is  :


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very nice photos everyone! I'll have to try and get the Black Phoebe that hovers outside my backdoor and the windows that look out over the back patio. This little bird is very curious, and when I'm in the kitchen, he's right there hovering at the backdoor!

Terry


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

That sounds great!  

Here are the birds I seen just today:

House Finch 5 females 1 male
Mourning Doves 5
Dark-eyed Junco 16 males 
Northern Cardinals 2 males
Tufted Titmouse 1

I can't find the suet recipe that I wanted to post, so I'll keep looking...

So what types of birds do you guys see?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi there pigeonkid I too am an avid bird feeder/watcher and cant get enuf of it especally during the winter , love seeing their little footprints in the snow too ..I have at least 9 cardinal pairs that visit my feeder daily with a wide variety of other birds that join in as well ..I have found that you cant go wrong with feeding the black oil sunflower seeds as they all love them to no end and they always come back for more ,its just a shame they cost so much now ... now as for suet recipes I hope this link will help as there is many of them to choose from  http://www.sialis.org/suet.htm


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link! 

I'm getting a book from the library with a special bird cake recipe.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

For any of you members in Ohio "Birds of Ohio" is a really nice book, there is even of a CD of bird calls to go with it.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Today I found a recipe that I made for the birds a while back. 

It is called "Feeder Cake," here is the recipe:

2 cups of sifted flour
1/2 cup of sugar
2 tsp. of baking powder
1/4 cup of butter
2 large eggs
1 cup of milk

Bake the cake 50-60 minutes at 350*F.


----------



## christopher1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow they are very beautiful nice shots folks,,,,


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

*christopher1,* Thanks.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics everyone. I would put bird feeders out but my cat would probably think it was a bait pile.


----------

